# Round Plastic Container



## PearlWhiteGT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm new to all this but looking to make my first humidor. I went to Target today to look for a nice size tupperware but they were out of a lot. Instead I found a seal able round plastic container. It is 8" high & a little over 7" in diameter. I stopped by a local cigar shop & asked if they had any spare pieces of cedar & they gave me about 5 of those thin sheets that come in the cigar boxes. I already have a digital hygrometer too. Will this container & cedar work well??? What beads should I use & how much do I need? Anything else I need? Thanks fellas for any help!!!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

HumidorJar.com - The best prices on Humidor Jar products and cigar humidor jar accessories.

same thing great idea for small amounts


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

if you're going to use beads, you have to go to the website and use the volume calculator to figure it out from there. If you're going to use kitty litter than it's trial and error.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That will work just fine...try going to Walmart and get these...they come in my favorite size 2.4 gallon.









This is big enough where you can put in an entire cigar box and put your singles in it...cost is about $9 and the cigar box helps regulate the RH inside.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Mar 11, 2011)

I went to Wal-Mart & Target looking for that 2.4 gallon & they didn't have any. I'll try a different store tomorrow.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> I went to Wal-Mart & Target looking for that 2.4 gallon & they didn't have any. I'll try a different store tomorrow.


Best to call around so you aren't wasting gas...but they do work very well and buy the bigger size and get more for your money.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Mar 11, 2011)

I am looking at heartfelt humidity tubes & see that they come in 60%RH, 65%RH & 70%RH. How do I know which one to use? This will be for the round container. I also want to get something for the 2.4 gallon tupperware that I plan on tracking down this week. So which of the heartfelt products would you guys recommend for it? Thanks!!!


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Like Abe said Heartfelt has a calculator section on their website, I would imagine you'll probably be going with the tubes 60% for CC's and 65% for NC's.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

65% for NC's is a good choice and you'll want to get a bit more beads as you'll no doubt be buying more cigars in the future. You might want to do more reading on K/L as you can use this as well as beads and you don't have to wait to order them...they are as close as your neighborhood pet store. Remember to us enough cedar if you choose the Tupperware.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you tried a Dollar Store they always have alot.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Mar 11, 2011)

What does "CC & RC" stand for? What RH should the tupperdor be? Sorry fella, I am new to all this but have some cigars coming in this week & want to make sure I have a proper place to keep them. Thanks!


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> What does "CC & RC" stand for? What RH should the tupperdor be? Sorry fella, I am new to all this but have some cigars coming in this week & want to make sure I have a proper place to keep them. Thanks!


As far as what CC & *NC* mean (RC = Royal Crown Cola) been there. When I first started to browse this forum I spent a lot of time here.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/220723-cigar-acronyms-what-does-mean.html

EDIT: Just now checked (should have looked before I leaped) and CC & NC aren't include in this helpful list. NC= Non Cuban / CC = Cuban Cigars

For the RH question I will leave to those that have tupperdor's.

Frank Sno...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

fishkilla said:


> Have you tried a Dollar Store they always have alot.


+1
Down here we have Dollar General - which by the way has nothing for a dollar!
I bought a couple 4.6 quart Sterlite containers for around $5.00 each - I like these because they have an o-ring rubber seal in the lid and four latches. You can get 30-40 cigars in them easily without much crowding. 
As for beads - honestly some of these tuperdors have so little air space left in them after adding cigars it's only going to take an ounce or two of beads.
If you see a humidor of size or a coolerdor in your future (and my crystal ball tells me you WILL) go ahead with the beads purchase.
If money is an issue there are a few short term fixes - remember a simple shot glass of water or a open zip-bag with a damp towel will keep the humidity up - you just have to check the hygro frequently and remove if it creeps too high. 
If you end up with a big coolerdor (40+ quart) - you might read the silica gel cat litter threads.

Oh - and the one you purchased looks just fine - but you do know if you hang around puff that jar is going to be full in no time at all!

It's a slipper slope you have stepped upon! Luck to you!!! :loco:


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Fellas for all the Help!!! I'm hitting up some stores today in search for some tupperware. HaHa...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the Humijar setup and it works amazingly good. For humidity you will only need to use one small puck and some kitty litter.

Here is my setup:


Here is the small puck with kitty litter in it:


Just place the puck at the bottom of the jar and you're good to go:


I had to use 3 sprays on DW (distilled water) on the KL. It has held at 65% for about 2 months now without having to respray. You should open the jars once a week at least to circulate air.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i highly recomend the heartfelt beads, and my personal preference that i share with you, is to use 3 times the amount the calc tells you, seems a bit much, but it regulates it faster after you open it, you dont need to recharge them quite as often, and it helps compensate for a less then perfect seal, only down side is it takes up more room, but tupperware and jars are cheap. i dont suggest getting the tubes from heartfelt, i have heard of people having issues with them, i suggest just getting loose beads, and going to walmart (if there is not a female in your house) and getting some panty hose, my store has them in single pairs for 59 cents. and those two can be used to hold like 8 seperate things of beads. when i got beads, i ordered enough for 3 times what i needed, and then some, so that i didnt need to order again. $35 shipped i think is what i paid for a pound, and im glad i did, because as my stash grew, i got more humidors, and it was nice already having the beads there, not having to wait for them in the mail.

and plus one for the sterlite containers, thats my preference also, between the "o-ring" and the four latches, it holds like a champ.....however, my wife got some of those cheap gladware containers for taking your lunch in, like $4 for a 3 pack, and i stole one just out of curiousity, i have a puck full of beads in it (because im already out of beads) and it holds just fine. i recharge it about every 3 weeks.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Mar 11, 2011)

Can I put the beads in a puck or do they have to go in stockings? If so where can I purchase just the pucks? How do you go about recharging the beads? A friend wants some beads too so I'm just going to order a pound instead of the tube.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

yes you can use a puck, my smaller humis i am using pucks, i just took the pucks that came with them humis, took the green crap out, cleaned them, and put the beads in. as far as were to get the pucks... well..... you could see if some people on here have some there not using, or you can get these however, do to the shipping cost, its only "cheap" if you by a few of them. thats why i use the panty hose, its "flexible" so its ont too hard to make it fit were you want it, its easy to find. and cheap.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Mar 11, 2011)

Went shopping at a couple of local stores today & stopped by a cigar shop. I finally found a 2.5 gallon tupperware & a couple of other stuff. What steps do I need to do to get the tupperware ready for my cigars? Can I just wash then out with warm water & soap or do I need to do more? Take a look at the pic & let me know if it is a good start. Thanks!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> Went shopping at a couple of local stores today & stopped by a cigar shop. I finally found a 2.5 gallon tupperware & a couple of other stuff. What steps do I need to do to get the tupperware ready for my cigars? Can I just wash then out with warm water & soap or do I need to do more? Take a look at the pic & let me know if it is a good start. Thanks!


Just what you said - looks good. You just need to get your humidity control set up.
I use beads and cat litter - beads are far more efficient that silica gel cat litter but also expensive by comparison.
There are ongoing arguments (light-hearted) about both. Smaller containers lend themselves to beads because you only have to use about 1/4 of the volume to control rh. But you could try the cat litter for less $$ if you have the space, and I think you do - you can check the bead vs. litter threads.
You're on your way - good luck. :rockon:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> Went shopping at a couple of local stores today & stopped by a cigar shop. I finally found a 2.5 gallon tupperware & a couple of other stuff. What steps do I need to do to get the tupperware ready for my cigars? Can I just wash then out with warm water & soap or do I need to do more? Take a look at the pic & let me know if it is a good start. Thanks!


*Looks like you have what you need...if the tupperware has an odor to it then yes, soap & water should take care of your needs. Let it air out for a day and then load it up. One thing I think you should consider since I have done this 10 times is you want cedar either lined on the entire bottom or just use empty cigar boxes as this will help regulate RH and if you use beads/KL/ or even rectangular humidifiers you will be good to go. I've seen the cigar boxes take up to a couple of days to keep the RH where it needs to be while cedar sheets only take a few hours.*


----------

